# Husbands heart and lung results



## Taylor Jo (Aug 27, 2009)

I took my husband too his regular Dr today cause he had been complaining over the past couple of days of his left leg hurting from his groin area to his knee. It ended up when he had been on the treadmill for his stress test he had pulled a muscle in his leg. Then she told us the results that we would be seeing the Dr for on Sept 2nd (the Dr. changed it yesterday) she said his heart was in A Fib and his valves push the blood down which their suppose to do BUT they also MODERATLY push the blood back up, NOT a good thing. The A Fib which is treatable w/ medication. We don't know about the valves yet as she didn't discuss further with us, she said the Cardioligist would.

The results of the lung is the problem, BUT, their going to do a CT Scan w/ and W/O dye on Aug 31st and get the results to the Dr. and know further more about it on Sept 2nd, hopefully. TJ


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 27, 2009)

TJ sending prayers for good news next week.


----------



## Linda K (Aug 27, 2009)

Dont think the worst. Wait to hear from your doctor. Will be sending positive thoughts, and keeping you guys in our prayers.

Linda Killion


----------



## Mona (Aug 27, 2009)

Sending prayers that both problems can and will be successfully treatable.


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2009)

TJ, I am saying prayers for you both. I can relate all too well about fears with CT scans pending. I know when I got mine done and the doctor's office was on the phone a few hours later, that it was going to be a scary period of time. I hope it turns out just as good or better for you and your husband as it did for me. It was very scary period of time but with a good outcome. But, I just know how I felt I was happy it's me vs. Harvey or my family. It really feels easier to be the one going through it than to watch and worry about a loved one. I am thinking of you both and prayers are being said!


----------



## miniwhinny (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh gosh, I can hardly imagine what you're going through.

((((((HUGS))))))) to both of you.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 28, 2009)

I am so sorry TJ. I know you guys have been scared and dealing with this for a while. I hope it turns out that medication can take care of most of it. Will be sending you good thoughts!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks all from the bottom of my heart,









. I hope Jill that his outcome is as good as yours, I'm so scared. I trust God but I don't want to loose him. So all we can do is wait and I don't know which is worse the waiting or the news...... I'll let you know next Wed. My husband is my BFF, and I love him so much, he's been my rock for almost 10 years, now it's my turn to be his. All I can do is ask for prayer and good thoughts and pray myself and try to stay busy. Love you all, TJ


----------



## bcody (Aug 28, 2009)

I know what it is like to have your husband very ill. We went though this about 5 years ago with my husband and some heart problems. His breathing was so bad they could not operate on his heart until he stabilized. He ended up having major heart surgery one valve replaced and one repaired. He is fine now, but it was tough for a while. Hang in there, give the doctor a chance, but keep on top of everything. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Aug 28, 2009)

bcody said:


> I know what it is like to have your husband very ill. We went though this about 5 years ago with my husband and some heart problems. His breathing was so bad they could not operate on his heart until he stabilized. He ended up having major heart surgery one valve replced and one repaired. He is fine now, but ut was tough for a while. Hang in there, give the doctor a chance, but keep on top of everything. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.



Yea, I'm keeping on top of everything that's for sure. NOT letting anything slide by me. Have to watch my husband though. I went to town yesterday and the sucker went out w/ hurt leg and barely able to breath and went out and mowed the dog yard............!!!!!!!! I could have killed him. He could barely walk and I was scared to death it was a blood clot, so rushed him to the Dr and she said it was a strained muscle, that's when we found out those other results from. I guess he wants to act as normal as possible. I just don't want him straining his heart I guess. Thanks, for sharing I needed that from you and Jill and all you guy's are so special, you share in my pain and I appreciate that. God has blessed me with such a good horse family.






TJ


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh typical guy!! However, at least he is fighting to keep 'normal' activities going in the meantime. It sounds like maybe they have some options, so hang in there until you get the final results to see which way they will go!

Sending prayers that it will be a good outcome and that it can be worked with!!!


----------



## REO (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh how scary! You're both in my thoughts and prayers! {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## Miniv (Aug 28, 2009)

Sending good thoughts, Light, and Prayers. This may be a good thing in disguise........that something was caught early!


----------



## twister (Aug 29, 2009)

TJ I add my good thoughts and prayers to the others that it will be a good outcome for your husband and that it is treatable.

<HUGS> Yvonne


----------



## minie812 (Aug 29, 2009)

It seems to have been a really rough year for alot of folks and I can relate to the worry of waiting for test results and such so all I can do is offer prayers to you and your Hubby


----------



## Taylor Jo (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks all for your prayers and good thoughts. Tomorrow is the day for the CT Scan of the lungs and then we get the results of everything on Wed. I do hope that includes this test too. I'm praying so, my nerves have just about had it. I know God is in charge, but I am NOT a patient person which makes it even worse........ Hugs, TJ


----------



## bcody (Aug 30, 2009)

Hang in there TJ! The waiting is so hard, but it is best to have all the information in hand to deal with whatever needs to be one. You and your husband are in my prayers. Keep the faith!


----------



## Connie P (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck today. Many prayers being sent out to you both.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2009)

We've been thinking of you and your husband, TJ. I know for us, the waiting (though not long) honestly was the worst. I hope that the CT Scan results are in on Wednesday and that it is all good news!


----------



## LindaL (Aug 31, 2009)

Thinking about you and your husband...hope all goes well. I agree...waiting is the worst.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Linda L. I am such a nervous wreck today. I ate a bag of Sugar Babies in nothing flat. I've drank 1 can of diet coke, a bottle of diet coke and a bottle of Mountain Dew one right after the other all before 12 noon starting at 9 a.m. all cause I just am such a nervous ninny. All I want to do is shovel stuff in my face. I feel like my chest is crushing and I can't breath and it's heavy and no matter how much I deep breath I still can't catch my breath. I "KNOW" it's NOT a death sentence and it could turn out NOT to be the worst of what I'm thinking but having a medical background and knowing what that chest xray say's I can about guess what the Dr is going to say. I COULD be wrong, but having been around the block or two in the hospital working there I'd say I'm pretty close and I'm terrified.

Of course, the waiting could NOT be over he could STILL have to have a biopsy or a angiogram for his heart, which at this point seems to be the least of his problems. It's his lungs that I'm concerned about. ONLY good thing would be that they are beign and they can cut them out, but that's wishful thinking and hoping there's no more.

At his CT SCAN yesterday all they said was; "are you going to see your Dr today?" My husband said; No not till Wed. And the Tech said; "well good you need to be seen." Sigh....

A friend today said to be strong for my husband Gary and I said you know, "I'll never say that lightly to someone, cause that is one of the hardest things to be." I DON'T want to be STRONG. I want to cry and hit my pillow and say, "WHY GOD, WHY?" "We just got happy here, this year we JUST had a happy year our marriage is better then ever, we like where we live, NOW I want to go BACK to California and be near my daughter I don't want to be here and be alone. I'm scared, I'm frightened, and I don't want anything bad to happen. What's this with being strong, WHY GOD, why do I have to be strong, I'm a wuss ok, I admit it. I'll take care of him but I don't want to be strong. I'll fight the Dr's, I'll fight for him, I'll yell at them IF I have to, but please let me cry and hold onto him and NEVER LET HIM GO, but don't make me be strong.









Thanks for letting me cry all, TJ


----------



## Sterling (Sep 1, 2009)

TJ, I'll be thinking good thoughts and your hubby will be in my prayers. I hope all goes well and that he gets strong and back to normal real soon.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Sterling, I feel better getting that all out. {{{{HUGS}}}}} To you all..... TJ


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2009)

TJ, keep in mind that the person doing the CT cannot tell what they're seeing, just that something is there. Hopefully, it will be something that can be easily dealt with. You and your husband have been in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Barbie (Sep 2, 2009)

Thinking about you and your hubby this morning and hoping and praying for results which are easily taken care of.

Barbie


----------



## bcody (Sep 2, 2009)

TJ, just wanted to let you know that I am thinking about you this morning. I understand how hard this is for you. You have the right to be angry and upset, and scared. It is OK to feel the way you do. I understand you do not want to be in a position to be strong for your husband. I am sorry you are going through all this. I hope today you get some answers, find some strength and hold on to your faith. We are here for you.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi All, Went to the Cardiologist today and found out the scoop on his heart and lungs, sorta on that.

His heart the A FIB is fine, it's a slow pulse and it's ok. Doesn't need a pacemaker or anything else as it's fine. They are putting him on a new Blood Pressure medication that will deal with the Mild Congestive Heart failure and will lessen the water on his heart and body so that is a good thing. That was all good news.

Now his lungs. He was referred BACK to his primary to get a referral to a Pulmologist or a Oncologist and he found out today after getting home that it will be clear till the 10th of Sept,to see his REGULAR DR. Then he has to wait for the referral to go through, them to call us and then the appt time.

At the Cardiologist he said the CAT SCAN said; he has like the Chest X-Ray say's a tumor in the upper lobe and and middle lobe. *HOWEVER, from the CAT SCAN it ALSO showed he has swollen lymph nodes in his lungs, and asbestos also in his (lower lungs, I think it was) and Nodules in his Liver-NOT GOOD!!!!!!!!!, plus fluid on is lungs. *

So it's a wait and see,,,,,,, I can't show you a copy of the CAT SCAN cause there was no way of getting it so I have to wait for the regular Dr appt.

Thanks for your prayers and good thoughts, I really appreciate it. I'm STILL a nervous wreck but nothing I can do about it. He's NOT going to go too Nationals with me in case of an emergency. He's going to stay at home with the dogs and one horse and if he needs help he can call a family member to come and help him. Velvet is EASY to take care of. And one family member is going to come and help me. I'll miss him dreadfully, I've NEVER been to a show w/o him, BUT that's ok. I'll survive. Like I said he's my BFF.

Love to all,



TJ


----------



## Mona (Sep 2, 2009)

Sending prayers. I can only imagine how scary this must be for both of you. Hang in there.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 2, 2009)

Also sending prayers and good thoughts. I know how scared you must be. Try to take one thing at a time.

Carol


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2009)

Strong prayers are being said for you both, TJ!!!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Sep 2, 2009)

Jill said:


> Strong prayers are being said for you both, TJ!!!


Thanks Jill, I'll take them. I don't know whether to eat or not eat...... LOL So I'm chewing my bubble gum to death!!!!!!!!!! Going to go out and ride Velvet and take my frustration out on a ride and enjoy her and forget all this for awhile and baby her. Hugs, TJ


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 2, 2009)

Lots of prayers being sent to you and your husband. I'm so sorry he will not be making the trip to Nationals with you. I'm sure if he was well enough he'd be right there with you.....he still will be








Heidi


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 2, 2009)

TJ, I will certainly be keeping you and your husband in my thoughts and prayers. I pray that everything will turn out okay.

Debbie


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 2, 2009)

I am so sorry it wasn't better news.I hope they can treat him and get him better soon! Good thoughts to you.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 2, 2009)

Keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 2, 2009)

Continuing to keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rockin r (Sep 2, 2009)

Tons of prayers coming your way! I am sooo sorry that the two of you are going thru this. Many of us here know your fear and pain.

{{{{{HUGS}}}}} and Gods gracious love and protection to you both...Art and Theresa


----------



## MinisOutWest (Sep 3, 2009)

I hope things work out for your husband, he is in our thoughts. Unfortunately our neighbor/ friend/ rancher is not doing so good. He needs 2 lungs and a heart. He is going down hill fast. He is the worlds greatest man and sad it has to be taken from us. Good luck with your husband and please get second and third opinions.


----------



## bcody (Sep 3, 2009)

TJ You and your husband will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope soon you have all your answers and can begin the healing. Please take care of yourself as well as your husband.


----------



## twister (Sep 3, 2009)

TJ You and your husband will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.

<HUGS> Yvonne


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 3, 2009)

Sending lots of prayers your way!!!! So sorry the news was not better. Please remember to take care of you too.... you can't help him if you get sick from stress and not eating right. He is probably going to need you to be the 'rock' for a while emotionally for him.

Hugs to you and yours, and don't worry about venting or whatever here.... it is certainly excusable and sometimes helps if you just get things off your chest!!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks all for your prayers and good thoughts. His new BP med still hasn't kicked in yet but it's only been a few days. His BP is running in the top numbers of 160's. I sure hope it lowers it but it usually takes a couple of weeks or three before it does.

His one son from AZ and a son from FL and a daughter & granddaughter is coming for his 75th birthday Oct 26th so he's real excited about that. He already has a daughter here and her family. She's coming to Nationals w/ me and their son is coming over during the day to be with my husband and my biggy is going over to their house so can be watched at their house, so he'll just have the dogs here and my son in law will be checking on him too every day when he drops his son off and picks him up.

I called his Dr's office to see if "I" could get a earlier appt as I explained to them the circumstance cause HE did not. But she said; The Dr was going to be out for a few days and that was her earlist appt. on the 10th but she'd put him on the cancellation list. So got a "little" further. I don't leave for Nationals till the 12th but he's just seeing his regular Dr. for a referall.














TJ


----------

